# Rimadyl



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*Have any of you had good or bad experiences with Rimadyl for joint pain?
Otis had some worn out bones and it seemed to make him comfortable enough to climb stairs where he wouldnt before.He took it at times from 13-17

Now Buddy, just 9 was gradually slowing and wasnt the dog he wanted to be.Since I have started it him with it and he is a different dog.He is back to pulling like a diesel truck on his leash when he wants to smell something

Has anyone had results that werent favorable? *


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam Hill said:


> *Has anyone had results that werent favorable? *


Blood in Fiona's stool on day 3. It was prescribed to her for after surgery. I stopped giving it of course and she was fine.

Not a fan of NSAID's here, Deramaxx almost killed my boy after the 2nd pill.

Glad you have seen favorable results. Just make sure to have regular blood work done to check for liver problems etc and always keep a eye out for side effects.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Definitely get the blood work done shortly after starting the Rimadyl. I hope you had some done before as a baseline so you can compare liver enzyme values. 

I've put 3 dogs on Rimadyl--2 for orthopedic/arthritic issues. In both cases it was only "as needed" and never long term until one of the dogs got hemangiosarcoma and it was prescribed as an adjunct to his chemotherapy. His liver values did not change (fortunately) while he was on it. 

The third dog was prescribed Rimadyl for anti-inflammatory benefits while he recovered from double cataract removal surgery. About six weeks into the therapy we ran a digestive enzyme test for another issue and his pancreatic enzymes were elevated. We aren't sure if this was directly related to the Rimadyl or something else, but about the same time he started experiencing acid reflux symptoms to the point he was gagging on food, burping constantly and becoming lethargic. At this point his regular vet recommended we stop the Rimadyl and after a telephone consult with the ophthalmologist we did and all symptoms disappeared after we also started him on Pepcid and then sucralfate with meals for two weeks. 

Never mix a steroid with an anti-inflammatory. He was also on a topical steroid drop for his eyes at the time and while conventional wisdom is that the topical medications do not get into the system to mix with other meds, our regular vet was suspicious about it. 

There are some other things that might be helpful such as glucosamine/chondroiton supplements, anti-inflammatory of Omega 3 fish oils (calculate 300 mgs per 10 lbs weight and use ONLY the EPA and DHA figures on the label), adequan injections and best of all for us with all 3 dogs--acupuncture.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

It was a miracle drug for my Winnie, a golden-collie mix now at the Bridge. She had arthritis in her spine and the Rimadyl gave her relief from that pain. She had bloodwork before and during her time on the drug to make sure it didn't affect her liver. She took it for 3 years before we sent her to the Bridge due to thyroid cancer.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If the issue is stiffness and pain, you can probably get your dog some relief without drugs. Fish oil or something like Sashas Blend. For me, the drug was a last resort, only after my dog had x-rays to confirm arthritis in her ankles were causing her limp. But it took me a long time to put her on the drug. I was worried, because of the possible side effects, and because I knew it could be a rest of her life thing. But I did a ton of research, my vet gave me several studies and papers to read, her blood work was good, so we started on a low does of Deramaxx. I saw immediate improvement, and she has now been on it for 9 months. She has blood work done every six months. 

Every dog is different - and you may need to try a couple drugs to find the one that works best for yours. But do consult with your vet. Maybe just some glucosamine will be a good initial help.


----------

